# Galadriel



## Taran (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey - I wrote this poem (i'm so embarassed!) and I was wondering if anyone could translate it into Elven for me? I don't know which language (Quenya, Sindarin) was used in writing the poems of LOTR and the Sil, but whichever one that was, could you please use it? And for those who won't translate - could you tell me what you think? Thanx!

A wood of gold, and island of hope-
Where thou dost abide, light showeth!
Great Galadriel!
Daughter of Finarfin!
Once haughty, now humble,
Once rebel, now penitent,
But thy grace diminisheth not!
Alatariel! Artanis!
Nerwen, thou Many-Named Wonder!
Golden Flower, White Lady,
Fair as lilies, soft as twilight,
Strong as oceans, bright as morning!
Giver of gifts, bearer of Nenya!
Grant me what I ask-
Comfort in sorrow, and rest after journey,
Look into my heart, do not turn me away!
Ah, Noldor-Queen,
Ah, Galadriel,
Lady of the Dreamflower, powerful Ring-bearer,
Thou who art most fair!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 11, 2002)

Thats Excellent!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 11, 2002)

Ah, but you're biased! 
But seriously, it's a great poem. Very descriptive and praising. I like poems with a rhyme scheme myself, but this is great.
Just for future notice, if you have any poem that you would like to "publish" to us, try the Poetry- thread at the Prancing Pony.


----------



## Taran (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanx for the advice, Ponti! And for the compliments, Ponti and Lady G.

Yeah, I would have preferred it to rhyme, too, but I'm so bad at that . Besides, it wouldn't rhyme in Elvish anyway.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 11, 2002)

That's a cool poem Taran, didn't reply because I couldn't translate it...


----------



## Elwing (Apr 12, 2002)

That is a great poem, it might not sound as good in elvish though


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 12, 2002)

If I could speak elvish then I would... but I can't so I won't.
Sorry.!
But it is a lovely poem... u're good!


----------



## tasar (Apr 12, 2002)

It's a nice one. I could try to translate it into quenya...
If I will then It'll probably take me forever but I can at least promise you that I will try. See you later then.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes that is a great poem. I don't know much elvish. Sorry


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tasar _
> *It's a nice one. I could try to translate it into quenya...
> If I will then It'll probably take me forever but I can at least promise you that I will try. See you later then. *



I was going to offer but I'll leave it up to you tasar!


----------



## tasar (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *
> 
> I was going to offer but I'll leave it up to you tasar! *



Well thanks!
That's nice. So now I have to do my best.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 13, 2002)

*Elvish Queen!*



> Lorien's New Queen!



As if there would be ever a queen of Lorien other than Galadriel. Galadriel was the best queen ever!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tasar _
> *
> 
> Well thanks!
> That's nice. So now I have to do my best. *



Better you than me! LOL! Don't get me wrong, I love translation, but it is hard work! I love the finished product, it's the work involved that daunts me!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Elvish Queen!*



> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *
> 
> As if there would be ever a queen of Lorien other than Galadriel. Galadriel was the best queen ever!
> ...






I wouldn't be to sure of that there are many stories on loriens ruleage as one might say.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, Irmo ruled the land of Lorien (in Aman).


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah but I haven't read the sim yet so im at a disadvantage BUT i feel that if anyone was asked to name a queen of the elves you'd say Galadriel! She was great!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *Yeah but I haven't read the sim yet so im at a disadvantage BUT i feel that if anyone was asked to name a queen of the elves you'd say Galadriel! She was great! *




And there is a lot said about Dol Amroth. Yes she would prolly be queen of the elves though earlier it would have been melian. There are many types and species of elves. Though you would call her the Queen of the noldorin elves in m.e now and maybe the sindarin elves 2. They are in lorien.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 14, 2002)

There were many queens of Elves, did Gil-galad have a wife?


----------



## Taran (Apr 14, 2002)

Um, does anyone else have an opinion of the poem?? I want to know y'all opinions, b/c I'm not a good poem critic, ya know? And I want y'all to know I respect ALL of y'all's opinions, good or bad, (as long as their not uncivil or vulgar!) Thanx!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 14, 2002)

Taran, if you want my opinion I thought your poem was wonderful. I deserves to be translated into elvish.


----------



## tasar (Apr 15, 2002)

Taure laureva ar lóna esteleva
Masse maralye, cala tanearo!
Taura Galadriel!
Yelde Finarfino!
San herinqua, sí nucuma,
San ambaróne, sí sérea
Nan alcarelya úpícearo!
Alatariel! Artanis!
Nerwen, le Alasta Linessea!
Lóte Laurea, Heri Ninque,
Vanya ve indili, moica ve undóme,
Tulka ve eari, calina ve arin!
Ante annariva, colinde Nenyava!
Á lave nin man maquetanye-
Moicie mi nyére ar sére ala mesta,
Á yéta mir órenya, áva hehta ni!
Ai! Tári Noldorinwa,
Ai! Galadriel,
Heri Lóreloteva, taura cormacolinde,
Le i ná anvanya!


It was terrible. I realised I know nothing about Quenya. I hope that you’re not mad at me for my pathetic try. But I guess we all live to learn, right? 

And here are the comments:

First of all – I bet there is a grammatical mistake in every second line. Please be gentle. And now to the vocabulary part…

1) I belive ‘Dreamflower’ is a translation of Lothlórien, but I didn’t want to use that in the poem, because loth is Sindarin, and Lórien doesn’t mean exactly dream, it’s a name containing the element lor- ‘dream’. So I tried to make something better up: lórelote, lórilote, lotelór, lotelóre…honestly, I don’t know what it should be!

I couldn’t find right words for haughty, humble, rebel, penitent, diminish, comfort, turn away.
2) herinqua is supposed to mean ‘lordy’ (is that an English word?) or something of that kind
3) I found a word nucumna – ‘humbled’, and changed it a bit (in the right direction, I hope)
4) ambaróne means ‘uprising’, but I’m not quite sure if I can use it in the sense we have here.
5) sérea – ‘peacful’? It was the closest I could get to penitent. (pathetic, I know)
6) píco- means ‘to lessen’ according to some sources. But did I do the negative thing right?
7) moicie is supposed to be ‘softness’ . I couldn’t find ‘comfort’ anywhere.
8) hehta- ‘put aside, leave out, exclude’. Does that cover ‘turn away’?

All comments, good or bad, are welcome. And hey – now someone can do the same thing in Sindarin!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

Do not be so hard on yourself. BtW, I could not be bothered to analyze your poem in the same depth you did Taran, but I still though it was O.K.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 16, 2002)

I liked it!!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes, it was very good!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 16, 2002)

Excellent, IMO! Well done! (Check with Cian if he thinks the grammar is correct, it seems to be).


----------



## tasar (Apr 16, 2002)

I feel so honoured


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

The grammar is correct Pontifex.


----------

